# Pork Belly prices in Southern Wisconsin



## ddemerath (Jun 22, 2013)

I am down to my last pound of bacon and decided I need to make some more.  The prices were rather high if you ask me.  A place in Elkhorn, WI want $4.29 lb. and the locker in Clinton, WI wants $3.89.  Does this seem high or is it just me being cheap.  After all, bacon is half fat!


----------



## themule69 (Jun 22, 2013)

ddemerath said:


> I am down to my last pound of bacon and decided I need to make some more.  The prices were rather high if you ask me.  A place in Elkhorn, WI want $4.29 lb. and the locker in Clinton, WI wants $3.89.  Does this seem high or is it just me being cheap.  After all, bacon is half fat!


Last i bought was 2.99 I have had to pay as much as 3.49

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## woodcutter (Jun 22, 2013)

I just got home from loading up on meat at Sam's Club and pork prices have gone up quite a bit in a month.

By the case..... loins were $2.05 lb and butts are $1.48. I noticed beef prices went up as well. Tis the season I guess.


----------



## webebigdog (Sep 21, 2013)

I just payed 4.21 pound at local meat store. They ordered in from UWProvisions. They sell for 3.00 pound. Now I know where to go for my next run..


----------



## gotarace (Sep 22, 2013)

$2.79 for skinless bellies in the northern part of wisconsin. Look around i'm sure you can find a better price.


----------



## waywardswede (Sep 22, 2013)

Just asked a local butcher on Friday, was quoted $3.49 / lb


----------



## silentbob (Sep 27, 2013)

I got quotes as high as 4.99lb low as 2.39lb case 30lb. But they all have to order it no matter who I called.

Smoke happy!

SB


----------



## webebigdog (Oct 16, 2013)

Just picked up pork bellies(case lot) for 2.39 pound with skin removed. Good deal for me. MAKIN BACON!!!!!


----------



## ddemerath (Oct 17, 2013)

Where did you get the bellies from?


----------



## webebigdog (Oct 17, 2013)

I picked the case of bellies up from UW Provision. Is cheaper by the case. This case was 41 pounds. Going in the brine tonight for a week.


----------

